# Tell Someone - Suicide leading cause of death of residents under age 45



## Mari (Jan 22, 2009)

Suicide leading cause of death of residents under age 45
By Melanie Hennessey, _Burlington Post_
Apr 25, 2008

Suicide is the leading cause of death of Halton residents under the age of 45, according to the Halton Suicide Prevention Coalition.

This was one of the startling facts presented by the group to Halton Region's health and social services committee recently.

Group member and former Burlington mayor Walter Mulkewich, who lost his wife to suicide, spoke to the committee to drive home the far-reaching impact of suicide.

He said an average of 28 Halton residents commit suicide each year. He also pointed out that the region is on par with the Ontario average of 7-8 people dying by suicide per 100,000 population.

But according to Mulkewich, the numbers don't tell the whole story.

He said for each person who kills himself or herself, 6-10 individuals who are closely related to them are impacted.

_"A person dies by suicide once and those who are left behind die a thousand deaths," he said.
_
He also said that many people who commit suicide -- about 90 per cent -- have experienced some form of mental disorder.

_"People who are suicidal struggle with their illness," he noted. "They work hard at staying alive. They want to live. They struggle, and they need help."
_
The coalition has been working locally to prevent suicide. A report presented to the committee said the group launched a website last year, Welcome to Halton Suicide Prevention Coalition (HSPC), which offers in-depth information on issues related to suicide prevention including where to go for help and how to care for one's mental health.

The group has also linked with similar coalitions in the area, resulting in the creation of the Regional Suicide Prevention Network.

Members of the network are working together to increase awareness about the issue, decrease stigma, identify gaps in service and co-ordinate recovery efforts across the Local Health Integration Network.

The local group is also planning to implement its 'Tell Someone' communication campaign this year for older adults to encourage individuals to seek help when feeling emotionally distressed.

The coalition is a collaboration of about 30 Halton organizations and agencies, as well as interested individuals and citizens affected by suicide.


----------



## Retired (Jan 23, 2009)

People contemplating suicide usually give subtle hints about their thoughts...red flags that should not be ignored by friends, family and acquaintances.

If someone you know is giving away their cherished belongings, talks about going away or seems dispondent, we should not hesitate to talk to them, ask if they are OK and not be afraid to say the word "suicide".

Asking if a person is thinking about suicide will not drive them to the act, but will clarify their intentions.

If ignored, and the person completes a suicide, there can be long term repercussions among those who may have ignored their "red flags".

Bravo to the people of Halton!


----------

